# [FreeNAS] Install



## loren41 (May 7, 2010)

I burned an ISO copy of the FreeNAS software and booted the new NAS HDDs using the CD in the NAS box.  Was I supposed to boot the disk in my linux laptop?  How do I get to the WebGUI?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2010)

FreeNAS != FreeBSD, ask on the FreeNAS forum: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

